# Regelschema zeichnen womit ?



## Ma_su (2 Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software um Regelschemata zu  zeichnen. Was benutzt ihr denn so für Software? 
Schön wäre natürlich Freeware. Bislang habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## GregX (3 Dezember 2006)

Hey, 
also ich weiß nicht genau was du für ein Programm suchst aber google doch mal nach Regdelph!
Mit dem Programm kann man Strecken zeichnen und simulieren und soweit ich weiß ist es auch Freeware!!!


Gruß


GregX


----------



## Ma_su (4 Dezember 2006)

@GregX
Nein das ist nicht genau das was ich suche, leider. Aber trotzdem danke.

Ich denke ich muss mal genauer beschreiben was ich suche. In der Firma wo ich früher gearbeitet habe, gab es von den Zugregelungen usw. immer ein Regelschema. Damit hatte man immer einen schönen Überblick wie die Regelung aufgebaut ist, mit den entsprechenden Angaben wo was in der SPS zu finden ist usw..
Ich weiß aber nicht mit was das erstellt wurde. Mit Word Excel kann mann das ja machen, ist aber sehr aufwendig. 
Deshalb meine Frage hier was es dafür für Software gibt, und mit welchen Programmen ihr so etwas erstellt. 
Da muss es doch was für geben!

Hätte vielleicht genauer beschreiben sollen was ich genau suche.


----------



## edi (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

evtl mit dem HLK Modul von wscad ?

www.wscad.de

oder :

http://www.elaplan.com/freedownload/FLYDE-Elaplan10-2005.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Dezember 2006)

Wenn man sich entsprechende Makros erstellt hat, geht das mit MS-Visio eigentlich ganz gut.
Ich habe mal bei einer bestehenden Heizungsanlage die Regelung aus dem Programm ausgelesen und hiermit grafisch dargestellt. Also in der Art wie ein Regelkreis in Lehrbüchern dargestellt ist, mit Soll/Istwert-Vergleichern, P/I/D Reglern, Begrenzern etc.
Ist nur leider keine Freeware, und soweit ich weiß gibt es kein anderes Programm was dies so komfortabel kann.
Evtl. könnte man sowas auch mit einem anderen Zeichenprogramm realisieren, womit man "Makros" erstellen und grafisch verbinden kann.


----------



## maxider1 (22 Dezember 2006)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Evtl. könnte man sowas auch mit einem anderen Zeichenprogramm realisieren, womit man "Makros" erstellen und grafisch verbinden kann.


 
Micrografix Designer


----------



## Flinn (28 Dezember 2006)

*Visio ist für alles gut...*

Visio ist für alles gut... Nutzen wir auch für solche Zwecke. Oder halt Excel. Ein bisschen Makro-Schmalz stört auch nicht, soll doch der Rechner arbeiten, bevor man sich seinen Daumen kaputt klickt...

Grüße
Flinn


----------

